# Wer ist dieser Charakter? (Stargate)



## simion (8. Mai 2009)

Wie man vom Threadtitel ablesen kann, geht es bei diesem Forenspiel um folgendes:
Person A postet ein Bild von einem Stargate Charakter.
Person B ratet wer der Charakter ist.
Wenn Person B recht hat postet Person B ein neues Bild, dass dann ein anderer erraten muss.

Und so weiter.. ich denke das sollte jetzt klar sein. Also los gehts:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Langsam ist gut.

Hätte auch gereicht,würde es diese Version nur für One Piece geben.. Und simpsons ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Wieso denn bitte nur für eine (oder 2) Serie(n)?


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieso denn bitte nur für eine (oder 2) Serie(n)?


Wieso dann bitte für 6 Serien 6 Threads? Hätte nicht ein Thread für alles gereicht so wie er da war?


----------



## simion (8. Mai 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forenspiel-Forum,
> 
> da das Forum hier recht frisch ist und es schon einige Unklarheiten gab möchten wir euch gerne ein paar kleine Richtlinien mit auf den Weg geben.
> 
> ...


Da steht nichts gegen solche Spiele also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso dann bitte für 6 Serien 6 Threads? Hätte nicht ein Thread für alles gereicht so wie er da war?



Da der eine Thread nur für One-Piece war... Nein...


----------



## Razyl (8. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Da der eine Thread nur für One-Piece war... Nein...


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...0&start=240
den einfach fortführen mit Serien und gut wäre.
Aber nein,man muss das Forum zubombem mit Threads derselben art für eine serie...


----------



## Lillyan (8. Mai 2009)

Bitte nicht für jede Serie ein eigenes Spiel. Ein Thread für Serien im allgemeinen reicht.


----------

